# Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!



## MadDog (8. Sep. 2013)

*Strenger Winter voraus gesagt*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich bin soeben bei web.de über diese Wettervorhersage für den Winter gestolpert.
Hoffentlich trifft diese nicht zu, sonst kann es wirklich ungemütlich werden.

http://web.de/magazine/nachrichten/panorama/17818516-winter-2013-2014-richtig-kalt.html#.A1000311

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## Finalein (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt*

Na dann gut vorbereiten, genug zu essen in den Keller, genug Holz sägen. Oh man, letztes Jahr dachte ich schon, der Winter hört nie auf.


----------



## Finalein (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

 nicht schon wieder!!! Ich habe dieses jahr schon gedacht, es hört nie auf.


----------



## Sandra1976 (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Hey, Hey!
immer mal abwarten. Ich glaub an solche Wetterprognosen über so einen langen Zeitraum nicht. Die Meterologen können nach eigener Aussage das Wetter zu 90 % für die nächsten 1-2 Tage voraussagen. Alles andere hängt von vielen anderen Faktoren ab die nicht abzusehen sind. Vorbereitet auf einen "harten" Winter sollte Mann/Frau trotzdem immer sein. Wir sind es  Dann kann nix passieren lol
Lg Sandra


----------



## Finalein (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Also, der Keller ist voll Holz, ein paar Vorräte sind auch noch da, Heizung ist gewartet.
Genug Pullover gibt`s auch, dann kann der Winter kommen.
In ein paar Monaten.


----------



## MadDog (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Hallo Finalein, 

hast du den auch schon für deine Fischlein Pullover gestrickt ?



Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Hi Frank,

die bekommen ja bis heute noch net mal die Wettervorhersage für mehr als 2 Tage hin (und selbst da geht's schon oft genug vollkommen daneben - hier in in Mittelhessen war für heute morgen etwas Regen gemeldet, ab Mittag sollte es dann den Rest des Tages trocken bleiben. Regen am Morgen gabs keinen, dafür fings  gegen 16.00 an als ich in den Garten wollte
Da gibt man auf so Aussagen schon mal gar nichts

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

He Frank!
Vor einen strengen Winter ist mir nicht so bange, wie vor einen lari-fari Winter wo im Januar die Temperaturen auf 10-15 Grad + steigen. Das ist gar nicht gut.Denn dann beginnt das Leben im Teich und man fängt an zu Überlegen,Füttern oder nicht! Ich glaube 2009 war es so, damals hatte ich mich für Gaupen entschlossen und sehr genau den Wetterbericht verfolgt,um 4 Tage vorher( bevor die Temperaturen wieder unter Null fielen) das Füttern wieder einzustellen.
.......Annahme: Ob der Planet schon etwas gegen die Erderwärmung entgegen setzt?

LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> die bekommen ja bis heute noch net mal die Wettervorhersage für mehr als 2 Tage hin



Hi Frank,
das kann ich gut nachvollziehen, das Wetter war heute im Herzen von Deutschland eher mies und anders als vorhergesagt.

Wer nun einen kalten Winter vorhersagt, hat eine 50% Change. Bei den langfristig orientierten guten Wettermodellen mag die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei 60-65% liegen. 

Den Teich und die Lebewesen darin, sollte man immer auf den schlimmsten Fall vorbereiten.


----------



## S.Reiner (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*


----------



## Finalein (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

  meine Fische würden sich, glaub`ich, nicht freuen über Pullis. Nee, nee.
@Reiner, bei Euch schon Schnee???
Die B...schreibt doch auch jedes Jahr, wie Hammerhart der Winter wird....


----------



## andreas w. (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt*

Moinsen, also diese Meinung teile ich nicht.

In den letzten Jahren war es eigentlich immer so, daß ein schwacher Sommer einen harten und/oder langen Winter zur Folge hatte. Ebenso waren nach warmen und/oder langen Sommern die Winter eher nicht zum Schifahren vorgesehen. :?

Da wir (jedenfalls hier vor der Haustüre) heuer einen schönen warmen und auch lange warmen Sommer hatten, glaube ich nicht dran, daß der Winter ebenfalls übermäßig wird. 

Lassen wir es auf uns zukommen, wir werden sehen und ändern können wir es (zum Glück) auch (noch) nicht. 

In diesem Sinne, Andreas.

P.S. @Finalein: Essen im Keller ist immer gut. Dafür braucht man kein schlechtes Wetter


----------



## pema (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ein schöner, schneereicher Winter. So wie bei uns 2010. War doch super
Petra


----------



## peterL (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Eine sehr schöne Schneefrau! 

Dieses Mal kommt mein kleiner Zwerg aber in die gute Stube. Letzten Winter hat ihn kräftig mitgenommen. Nicht dass ihm noch etwas abfriert.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Im prinzip ist mir viel schnee wesentlich lieber als temperaturen von mehr als -10grad . . . wenn da nicht das allwinterliche theater mit dem nachbarn, um die frage: wohin mit dem schnee, wäre.

Hab so langsam keinen bock mehr mich mit dem zu zoffen 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Mensch Mandy,
ist doch ganz einfach:
Den Schnee in viereckige Kübel schaufeln und mit den dadurch entstandenen Blöcken eine Trennwand bauen


----------



## Moonlight (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Nee,das problem ist die straße,die uns 5 hausbesitzern zu je 1/5 gehört.
Da er sie nicht nutzen muß, schippt er auch nur 1m am zaun lang.
Wäre nicht das problem . . .aber er schippt den schnee, den ich links und rechts an die zäune schippe, wieder zurück auf die straße 
Das kotzt mich an.

Wenn ich den mut hätte, würde ich ihm den schnee übern zaun schippen (ist ja sein schnee). . .aber das getraue ich mir nicht 

Mandy


----------



## Mercedesfreund (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

..da hilft nur eins..verhaften....diese Trolls die den Schnee auf die Strasse schüppen haben wir auch..Bürgersteig dann 3m breit frei, aber strasse nur noch 4m über..und dann noch gegeüber meiner Einfahrt parken..


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Mandy,
ihr seit doch 4 gegen 1

Aber aufpassen das die Polizei nicht kommt

Natürlich nur Spaß, ich möchte hier nicht zur Selbstjustiz aufrufen. Auch wenns manchmal schwerfällt!


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

... ich würde mal auf der Gemeinde nachfragen,
ob es da nicht was "schwarz auf weiß" gibt,
entsprechende Passagen mit einem Neon-Eding markieren
und mit 'nem freundlichen Gruß besagtem Menschen in den Briefkasten werfen.


----------



## kagawa (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Das ist gar nicht gut.Denn dann beginnt das Leben im Teich und man fängt an zu Überlegen,Füttern oder nicht!


----------



## BobbyT (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Hallo,
Bobby hatte Spaß mit dem Eis auf dem Teich. Er wollte es rausholen. Er ist eben ein Labby.
Außerdem habe ich meinen "Rand" höher gelegt, damit ich mehr Tiefe habe. Ich mache mir nur Sorgen wegen der immer noch nicht wirklich geschützten Uferzone.
LG
Ulrike


----------



## Moonlight (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Eva-maria,

Die gemeinde hält sich da raus. . .ist privatland 

Erst wenn die post o.ä. auf den pinsel fällt und sich was tut,wird sich was ändern 

Nur wer hat denn schon bock auf ne klage wg. fahrlässiger körperverletzung mit anschließendem schmerzensgeld.
Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Deswegen bin ich wahrscheinlich auch die einzige,die die weiße pracht beseitigt und sich jahr für jahr mit dem minderbemitteltem choleriker rumärgert :evil

Mandy


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Mandy 
das verstehe ich nun nicht ganz....
der Flecken auf dem mein Briefkasten steht
 und meine Einfahrt sind auch "Privatland", nämlich meines.
Trotzdem gilt auch da für mich die Ansage der Gemeinde ....
wochentags muss ich bis morgens um 7 ¿ (Ironie), am WE bis morgens um 9 ¿ (Ironie)
oder sowas den Schnee geräumt haben... darf diesen NICHT auf den Bürgersteig
oder auf die Straße schaufeln... sondern muss ihn auf meinen eigenen Grund & Boden schaufeln.
Habe dann auch noch dafür zu sorgen, dass keine Schneeglätte entstehen kann....


----------



## einfachichKO (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Warum muß man sowas Scheinheilig hintenrum versuchen zu klären mit nem Zettel und dem "Gesetz" markiert?
Ich persönlich hasse solche anonyme Zettel an z.B. Windschutzscheibe, oder im Briefkasten.
Kann man hier nicht, jetzt, wo noch kein Schnee liegt rüber gehen, klingeln und versuchen mit dem Nachbarn darüber zu reden? Sich einvernehmlich Auge in Auge darüber einigen wie, was, wann wo gemacht wird?


----------



## Michael H (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

So mal zum Thema zurück.
Ändern können wir sowie nicht dran , also einfach auf uns zu kommen lassen und gut ist.


----------



## libsy (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Ich warte ab was auf uns zukommt. Es gibt eh Wetterheinis die alles bissel übertreiben. Vielleicht auch gewollt, lenkt von anderen wichtigeren Sachen ab. Bei http://www.wetterprognose-wettervorhersage.de/ redet man von einen ganz normalen Winter.


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Hallo,

im Land der Indianer und Cowboys fängt der Winter schon mal an 

http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos...m-in-den-usa-legt-verkehr-lahm_vid_41633.html


 was machen die eigentlich wenn die kein Geld mehr zum räumen haben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Hi,

wenn man da überall dann aber ließt "der Winter könnte extrem kalt werden" heißt das anderseits aber das es doch auch ganz anders werden kann

MfG Frank


----------



## Klugbeutel (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt*



MadDog schrieb:


> Hallo Teichfreunde,
> 
> ich bin soeben bei web.de über diese Wettervorhersage für den Winter gestolpert.
> Hoffentlich trifft diese nicht zu, sonst kann es wirklich ungemütlich werden.
> ...


 Zum Glück ist das nur leeres Gerede. 
Die Meteorologen schaffen es nicht ganu das Wetter in 3 Tagen vorherzusagen - für Monate ist es überhaupt nicht möglich.


----------



## Herbine (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Diese Langzeitprognosen kann man, denk ich, getrost vergessen. Aber wenn ich mir was wünschen könnte, würde der Winter wieder so aussehen:


----------



## libsy (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Im Gebirge kann es ruhig schneien, die brauchen das schon wegen Tourismus. Aber in der Großsstadt kann mir das Zeug gern fernbleiben. Ich mag keinen Winter.


----------



## Finalein (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Letztes Jahr hat unser Gegenüber nachts einen Schneeberg weggeschaufelt. Und zwar genau vor unsere Einfahrt. Das war echt die Krönung. War schon heftig, es lag soviel Schnee, daß einige mit der Schubkarre losgezogen sind und haben den Schnee in den Wald gebracht. Mir war das allerdings zu mühselig.


----------



## Kamilah (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Strenger Winter voraus gesagt !!!*

Wir lassen uns einfach mal überraschen.
Wir haben für das Wochenende zumindest schon mal die erste Warnung vor Schneefall. Aber das ist hier im Allgäu keine Seltenheit. Zwar ziemlich früh diesmal, aber nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich.
War letztes Jahr auch so und dann wurde es nochmal wärmer.

Und da wir extra hierher gezogen sind, weil wir beide Wintersportler sind..... freuen wir uns natürlich über reichtlich Schnee


----------



## lonely (4. Apr. 2014)

So mild war selten ein Winter! Musste ich überhaupt mal Schnee schieben ???

ich glaube 2x insgesamt und 1x mal gestreut.

Komme aus SH- Ostseenähe


----------



## Kamilah (4. Apr. 2014)

Winter? Welcher Winter?
Selbst hier im Allgäu hatten wir so gut wie keinen Schnee 
Hätte ich gewußt, dass der Winter keiner wird, hätte ich den Miniteich über den Winter stehen lassen. Der wäre eh nicht durchgefroren.
Ich war ganze vier Mal snowboarden - nicht weil ich nicht wollte, sondern weil in den Skigebieten in unserer Nähe nicht genug Schnee lag.
Aber dafür kann ich jetzt schon anfangen den neuen Teich zu bauen - und nicht erst Anfang Juni wie letztes Jahr


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Apr. 2014)

Hi Kamilah,

ja, jetzt haben die europäischen Klimafachleute ein kleines Problem.

Vor 10 Jahren behaupteten sie ja laufend das die damaligen recht warmen, schneearmen Winter in Europa ein unwiderlegbarer Beweiß der Klimaveränderung sind

dann kamen ja gleich die 4 ungewöhnlich strengen Winter hintereinander und brauchten die vorheriege Aussage "es wird in Europa im Winter immer wärmer" ins straucheln. Und gleich hieß es dann das das ja ein unwiderlegbarer Beweiß für die Klimaerwärmung sei (weil dadurch ja der Golfstrom abgeschächt wird und die europäischen Winter daher zwangfsläufig immer schneereicher und kälter werden

bin schon mal gespannt was die jetzt wieder sagen  (jetzt gibt es garantiert wieder ne 180Grad Wende)


----------



## Patrick K (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo

was sollen die Spekulationen  " Es kummt wie`s Kummt, do kann mer nix mache " sagt mer bei uns 

und tatsächlich bis jetzt hat das gestimmt

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Apr. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bin schon mal gespannt was die jetzt wieder sagen


----------



## blackbird (5. Apr. 2014)

...und ich bleibe dabei, dass die Wettervorhersagen erwürfelt oder durch andere Zufallsgeneratoren erstellt werden...


----------

